# Question for Orange Cat People



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

A question for everyone with orange cats . . . Have you noticed not only freckles on their gum line, but a freckle under the fur _next_ to their gums?

Murphy has a bunch of gum freckles, which I know are no big deal, but now he has what looks like a freckle under his fur next to his gum. It looks kind of like a speck of dirt near his mouth that never comes off. Do freckles roam around in that area?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Yup! I've also noticed freckles around their nose, eyes, temples, ears and ... um ...  well, _you know where_. :wink I guess the sun actually *does* shine on that area. At least enough to produce some freckles... :mrgreen:


----------



## aprilmay (Dec 29, 2009)

Oh yeah, Mr. Kitty had freckles everywhere.

He had one in particular on his nose. When we first got him as a kitten mom kept trying to whipe it off. She finally realized it wasn't dirt.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Does anyone remember the 1987 movie "Predator"? 
When the Preadtor took off its' helmet and revealed its' face/skin, it had a LOT of freckles all over it. As our Reilly aged and developed more and more freckles, especially in his mouth ... every time Rei yawned it reminded me of the Predator! Funny: :lol: ...but scary, too: :yikes


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Yup, Sundance had freckles too.


----------



## lv2ski (Feb 18, 2010)

Does anyone have a good picture showing the freckles? Are they exactly like human ones? The reason I ask is because Chino seems to have these around his gum/eye lid area. However, a few on his gums look like black dots. I also noticed that he has (sporadically) black hairs throughout his fur and also a few black whiskers....is this causing the black things on his gums (and by "things" I mean 1 or 2 have appeared)? 

Am I just being too paranoid or are these things on his gums just freckles, too? I'll try to get a picture and post it.


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

I call them "ginger spots". All of my orange-hued tabbies have had them. Many of the spots are black or dark brown. Most have had one or more black whiskers, and also the occasional black body hair.

My dear, departed big boy, Francoise, had several big ones in the 'less hairy' areas above his eyes. When I'd take him to the vet clinic, the first thing any of the vets would do was try to pick the "scabs" off. But they weren't scabs!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

No freckles on Miss Holly-hoo...maybe cause she's still a bit of a young-un (not quite 4)...


----------



## stevescott213 (Nov 14, 2008)

Bodhi has freckles like you described. When they first started to appear I kinda freaked out but after googling it and asking the vet when I took him in I guess orange cats are kind of like people with red hair. Lighter skin and prone to getting freckles.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

I've got four ginger boys, and nary a freckle on any of them. But they are solid tabbies with no or very minimal white. I wonder if that makes a difference.

Laurie


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

BooBoo showing his nose freckles.









I thought this BooBoo pic would show the freckles at his temple, but I can barely see them but it shows his one black hair.









Floofy's pics show one and then _two_ freckles. If they are cropping up this quickly he'll probably be quite freckle-y.

















Reilly's pics may not show his freckles well. He had one in the short fur of his nose.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Tobys got quite a few freckles on his lips and gums and also in his eye. Very cute. Apparently they increase in number as the cat gets older too?


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

This isn't too flattering a picture, but it shows Murphy's freckles on his gums. Since this picture was taken about a year ago, he has developed quite a few more on his gum line, and now this pesky one under his fur. That's the one I wasn't sure about. Is it a freckle or a _growth_ of some kind?


----------



## Sleepwalk (Feb 4, 2010)

Yup! Silas has black freckles close around his eyes, just right on the underside of his eyelid, much more on one side than the other... He was nearly named Alex because it makes his face look like he's wearing Alex's makeup off of Clockwork orange.  He has a freckle on his ear, too, and a couple on his gums.


----------



## stevescott213 (Nov 14, 2008)

OMG.......Alex from A Clockwork Orange......What a cool idea for a cat name!.....that's genius.


----------



## Miso (Dec 5, 2009)

Yup, Miso has one on his gum and another on the roof of his mouth. At his last vet visit in January I asked the vet about it and she said it is very common in orange cats and that it can sometimes be cancer but for the most part it is perfectly normal.


----------



## lv2ski (Feb 18, 2010)

Glad to hear it's common in orange boys. I almost freaked out when I saw the "black things" on Chino's gums. He does have the occasional black hair, too. :lol:


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

What exactly are these spots? Freckles? Sunspots? Razor bumps ? :lol:


----------

